# Java App sendet Midi Daten über Flash



## Rennier (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin hier sowie in Java-Programmierung neu und hoffe für mein Problem Hilfe zu bekommen.

Ich möchte über einen selbstgeschriebenen Flash-Player unkonventionellerweise MIDI Programmchange Signale senden um ein Gesangseffektgerät auf der Bühne live umzuschalten. Die Flash Software spielt Musik ab und sollte nun auch gleich das Effektgerät umschalten. 

Hierzu habe ich ein kleines Programm für OSX von 99grad gefunden (midi-microbe) dieses vermittelt zwischen Flash (actionscript) und dem Midimodul, was gut klappt. Doch leider sendet es nur noteon oder noteoff befehle. Ich bräuchte aber Programmchange befehle, was die Software nicht macht.
 Da jedoch das Midiprotokoll sehr einfach gestrickt ist, denke ich, dass es möglich ist, das midi-microbe java applet so anzupassen das es anstatt noteon befehle einfach Programmchange befehle sendet, da nur eine Zahl im datensatz geändert werden müßte. 
Da mich aber schon das öffnen von .jar files überfordert, dachte ich hier vielleicht hilfe zu bekommen. 
Meine Anfrage bei 99grad ergab leider keine Rückantwort. Ich denke dass aufgrund des alters des kleinen Programms der Programmierer nicht mehr dort ist oder es niemanden interessiert. 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen und das Ding passend ummodeln bzw. mir helfen. 
Hier der Link zur Software:
Flash Midi Daten empfangen « 99° Labor

würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen...


----------



## Rennier (5. Jun 2015)

Ich stehe leider noch immer ohne Lösung da, liegt es daran das es nicht geht oder das es zu aufwendig ist ?
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem anderweitig lösen kann.
Würde mich über Antworten freuen, bis dahin hoffe ich noch...


----------



## Rennier (11. Jun 2015)

O.K. keine Antwort ist auch eine Information zum Problem :-(
Scheint nicht so einfach zu sein wie ich dachte.


----------



## Rennier (28. Jul 2015)

da hier wohl leider keiner Helfen kann oder will, bitte ich um Löschung dieses Beitrages !
besten Dank !


----------

